# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Где жить в Индии с ребенком?

## Анна И

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 
Хочу поехать с ребенком (2 года) в Индию на полгода (октябрь - апрель). Подскажите, пожалуйста, где нам лучше остановиться жить (денег будет немного). Заранее большое спасибо

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

эээ..а куда именно Вы хотите ехать..Индия,она большая..
если на долгий срок-то можно найти квартиру на съем..
у нас в провинции аренда дома стоит в месяц 3-4 тысячи рупий.плюс электричество- от 2-до 4 тысяч рупий,плюс вода-около 500 рупий в месяц...но у нас -пустыня :smilies:  может в других местах хватает системной воды,в смысле из водопровода.

----------


## Анна И

Я пока не знаю, куда именно ехать. Хочу посетить Маяпур. Еще много чего хочу посетить. А по поводу места жительства - у меня особых привязок нет. Хотелось бы, чтобы была возможность послужить... А место не так важно

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Бронируйте жилье заранее,я тоже всегда ездию с ребёнком. В принципе с жильём проблем в Индии нет,если это не в сезон когда много преданных(это праздники или месяц Картики)Цены там разные - в зависимости от ваших потребностей. В Майяпуре мы жили и в хижинах и в номерах. И помните при большом желании Кришна всё устраивает и всегда помогает. В Майяпуре например есть русский комитет....я думаю что если вы напишите им они забронируют вам заранее жилье!)Удачи!))

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

да.я бы сказала,что уже давно надо было озаботиться бронированием-на картику в  Майапуре народу полно...

----------


## Rustam

> Я пока не знаю, куда именно ехать. Хочу посетить Маяпур. Еще много чего хочу посетить. А по поводу места жительства - у меня особых привязок нет. Хотелось бы, чтобы была возможность послужить... А место не так важно


Может лучше никуда ни ехать а послужить 2х-летнему малышу ?
Если бы мне было два года, мне бы не понравилось жара толкотня и еще неизвестно чего  :smilies:

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

ну с октября по апрель-как раз терпимо,не так уж и жарко.
но я тоже с трудом себе представляю,как с 2х летним ребенком ехать-чтобы еще и послужить ..а ребенка куда?
одно дело-если в деньгах не ограничен,тогда отдать в д/с в Майапуре,если места будут...индийским нянькам я бы дите не доверила.
или чтобы папа с ребенком..но я так поняла мама вдвоем с ребенком едут

----------


## Анна И

С ребенком то как раз проблем нет. Мы с ним постоянно везде ездим. Правда, так надолго еще не ездили (но, например, мыть алтарную он точно не мешает). Здесь мое служение тоже связано с детьми. Он быстро привыкает. Сын у меня вообще на редкость взрослый и рассудительный. К тому же, мне астролог посоветовала ехать именно сейчас, в том числе, и для комфорта ребенка: у него удачный период для путешествий. Я бы  удовольствием поселилась в ашраме, но пока не наша вариантов

----------


## Анна И

Вернее, вариантов мало и я не считаю себя настолько чистой преданной, чтобы жить во Вриндаване

----------


## Vairagya das

Если ещё актуально (и английским владеете) - очень здорово в Тирупати. Замечательный храм ИСККОН, преданные дружелюбны, паломников (и служения) море, рядом холмы, потому не слишков жарко, но и не холодно, как на севере Индии. Если нужны будут контакты - пишите в личку.

----------


## Godruma Bihari das

> В Майяпуре например есть русский комитет....я думаю что если вы напишите им они забронируют вам заранее жилье!)Удачи!))


Харе Кришна!
Подскажите пожалуйста как связаться с этим комитетом.
Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна!
> Подскажите пожалуйста как связаться с этим комитетом.
> Спасибо!


Я хорошо знаю реалии Маяпура. У меня там живет семья и я там регулярно бываю. Этот комитет активен в основном во время Фестиваля Гаура-пурнима, организовывая парикраму и культурную программу для преданных. Бронированием жилья там никто не занимается. Это каждый делает сам. Сейчас в Индии дикая жара и преданные на лето уезжают в Россию или более прохладные места на севере Индии. Поэтому в это время года не проблема найти жилье. Но что там делать сейчас в такую жару с ребенком, в преддверье сезона дождей?

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> К тому же, мне астролог посоветовала ехать именно сейчас, в том числе, и для комфорта ребенка: у него удачный период для путешествий.


Астрологи могут и ошибаться или не учитывать время место, обстоятельства и личность. Комфортно 2-х летнему ребенку не может быть ни в дороге ни в Индии.
Без крайней необходимости путешествовать с маленьким ребенком - это безумие.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! 
> Хочу поехать с ребенком (2 года) в Индию на полгода (октябрь - апрель).


Похоже, что Анна уже уехала...
Может, поделится потом с нами впечатлениями? :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Те из наших знакомых, кто ездили в Индию с детьми, рассказывали, что дети там постоянно болеют((
Мы оставляли своих с бабушками, когда путешествовали в Дхаме.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Похоже, что Анна уже уехала...
> Может, поделится потом с нами впечатлениями?


Да, было бы интересно  :smilies:

----------

